# QR Code Question



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm working on completely rebranding the company I work for. Everything from the website, trucks, business cards to the shipping boxes. I am basically creating a new brand from the ground up.

I've done this before but I have never used a QR code. My question is I see a lot of QR code generators online that are free. However when I type in the same exact web address I notice the pattern in the code is different from site to site and day to day but, the code I generated last week seems to work fine.

Do QR codes expire and is there a way to pay for one so that a year from now the QR codes on the sides of our trucks don't lead people to some strange porn site or something?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2014)

I've never had one to expire. I use this one and haven't had a problem.  I use the outlook contact one on our company cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is the one I was looking at. I think its Googles.

https://www.the-qrcode-generator.com/


----------



## Disparia (Jun 30, 2014)

There are varying levels of error correction and it's possible that the exact same data can be encoded in different ways by different generators. They all try to create the most readable pattern.

The one Mindweaver linked is legit, checked with a QR Code screen reader.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jizzler said:


> There are varying levels of error correction and it's possible that the exact same data can be encoded in different ways by different generators. They all try to create the most readable pattern.
> 
> The one Mindweaver linked is legit, checked with a QR Code screen reader.


What about the one I posted?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What about the one I posted?



Yup, I got the same site out that I put into it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cool. Last thing is I want to use is a QR code on the side of a dozen company trucks that leads to the blue waffle.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2014)

Yea, I agree with Jizzler that generator looks fine as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cool. Last thing is I want to use is a QR code on the side of a dozen company trucks that leads to the blue waffle.



Who in management thought it was a good idea to put a QRcode on the sides of their trucks? Do they expect people riding in vehicles next to the trucks to whip out their mobile phones and capture the code at 65 MPH?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Who in management thought it was a good idea to put a QRcode on the sides of their trucks? Do they expect people riding in vehicles next to the trucks to whip out their mobile phones and capture the code at 65 MPH?


Honestly it was my idea. The trucks will be in a lot of stop and go traffic around Orlando and the entire back door is a QR code. The side also has a huge one. People text and surf the web all the time in stop and go traffic. Why not capitalize on bad habits? Personally I think its a great idea. Guess our analytics will tell here in a few months.

This is why you are not in marketing


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> and the entire back door is a QR code.



OK, that will look pretty cool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> OK, that will look pretty cool.


Why thank you! I get paid good money to think outside the box. Sometimes I've been accused of drug use but, more times than not my ideas do sell.

I'm a troll in real life ya know? I get people to react and in marketing its a gift.......everywhere else.......they just call me an ass. lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why thank you! I get paid good money to think outside the box


LOL






Good idea though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2014)

erocker said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Pissing people off.....in the right way......is the key to marketing. Its all a game. Anyway THANK YOU for the compliment. First time I think you have ever thanked me for anything. I'm feeling a lil gay now. I LOVE YOU MAN!


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly. Pissing people off.....in the right way......is the key to marketing. Its all a game. Anyway THANK YOU for the compliment. First time I think you have ever thanked me for anything. I'm feeling a lil gay now. I LOVE YOU MAN!



Come on, you've always been gay for erocker.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm a little late to this but QR codes are static.  They're like barcodes but contain a lot more binary.  If you don't get the same values from the same QR code, either the code itself has degraded (e.g. smidges making areas that should be white a shade of dark gray or black) or the software used to process it isn't working.  Here's a basic breakdown of what each part of the QR code is about:




And if you want to learn more about them, see Wikipedia.  The only way a well-formed QR code could point to a porn site is if you use an URL-shortening service (e.g. bit.ly) and that URL it generated gets repurposed to point to a porn site.  To avoid that problem, simply don't use an URL-shortening service.


----------

